
SVG backend for PDF.js - pettou
https://mozilla.github.io/pdf.js/web/viewer.html
======
pettou
Type `PDFViewerApplication.preferences.set('renderer', 'svg');` in the
console, and reload the page/viewer:

[https://github.com/mozilla/pdf.js/pull/8564](https://github.com/mozilla/pdf.js/pull/8564)

